# Aussie Grill Swing Arm - Problems Attaching Grill



## mkoper (Aug 20, 2018)

I have attached photos.....I just recently purchased a 2013 Outback 300RB. It has attached a swing arm mount for grill and I have an Aussie grill with an attachment on the grill as well.

I cant figure out how to attach the grill to the bumper swing arm.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The E-Trailer video gives you a good idea as to how the grill attaches to the arm. The rack can be attached as your photo shows or the rack can be flipped to have the grill higher off the ground. Note the C-shape of the channels that run the length of the back of the rack. That C channel "grabs" the top of the grill arm. Once the channel is engaged, all that is needed is to rest the rack on the "face" of the arm. The video shows the rack and the "face " of the arm is the side of the RV.

Watch this video: https://www.etrailer.com/tv-review-aussie-portable-gas-grill-277-000091.aspx

4:00 minutes into the video it demonstrates the hook up of the rack to the mounting rail, in your case, the swing arm. Good luck and happy grilling!

*EDIT:*

*https://www.etrailer.com/Camping-and-Hiking/Aussie/277-000091.html*

*Click on "Portable Gas Grill Review" video*

*Thx theFulminator*


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Linkus interuptus.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Linkus interuptus.


Hate it when I don't check my links! Probably as much as those that click on 'em!

https://www.etrailer.com/Camping-and-Hiking/Aussie/277-000091.html

Click on "Portable Gas Grill Review" video

Leigh


----------



## mwroad1 (May 27, 2018)

What is the best way to install an auxiliary quick connect for a gas grill?


----------

